
Ask HN: How can I make automated videos from data of real estate I have in Mass? - techaddict009
I want to generate a descriptive slide show video (In 4K) ex: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=rZM5jaU7YyE what this guy has done for Watches I want to do real estate properties list I have.<p>I have property details, photos, some have walkthrough videos too. I want to attach them to make a slideshow kind of video where the text is spoken as good quality voice using may be amazon or google voice API.<p>What kind of libraries I can use to work this out?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rocketium.com&#x2F;is&#x2F;quick-and-easy-bulk-video-maker-in-batches&#x2F; I saw this but it seems a bit costlier solution for the scale I am looking for.<p>I have to make more than 1000 videos. So any ready-made cheap solution? Or something where I can hire a dev and get it done?
======
hackermailman
Adobe Premiere
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsXMr0Gg0dHrMD_I8KlYmwA/pla...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsXMr0Gg0dHrMD_I8KlYmwA/playlists)
I think it's $30/month now with no annual plan.

Generating speech from text can be done with plugins (i think) to premiere or
with Adobe Audition but would probably be awful for your use case. It suits
the spammy watch shilling video because it's minimally used but you can hire
voice over freelancers on upwork/fiverr if your video must talk. In fact you
can just hire editors there to do all this for you
[https://www.upwork.com/hire/adobe-premiere-pro-
freelancers/](https://www.upwork.com/hire/adobe-premiere-pro-freelancers/)

~~~
techaddict009
I will look over this. Any idea how to render a dynamic template of the same
style using the server?

I make one adobe premier video then the data in it are changed and a new video
is rendered and that too I want to do server-side.

------
umtksa
maybe not suitable for you but I want to share this
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uo5k4_vu5Vk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uo5k4_vu5Vk)
he is using after effects and an excel file

~~~
techaddict009
This solves 70% problem. But there is no way to make Audio out of text using
data clay.

